# New Freud Router



## KAYAKDON (Dec 21, 2010)

However, it is several years old. I purchased a Freud 2000 EV2 many years ago with the intention of building a router table for it. As thing go, my hand routers always seemed to do the job and the table was never built. Now I'm retired and built a table and inserted the router. It did not run!!!! Called Freud parts and since it was out of warranty, and they no longer have parts for same, they suggested I go on line and see if there is an aftermarket supplier of parts.
Seems the speed control, which is encapsulated, must be bad.
Does anyone know of a supplier of parts for this router?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

KAYAKDON said:


> However, it is several years old. I purchased a Freud 2000 EV2 many years ago with the intention of building a router table for it. As thing go, my hand routers always seemed to do the job and the table was never built. Now I'm retired and built a table and inserted the router. It did not run!!!! Called Freud parts and since it was out of warranty, and they no longer have parts for same, they suggested I go on line and see if there is an aftermarket supplier of parts.
> Seems the speed control, which is encapsulated, must be bad.
> Does anyone know of a supplier of parts for this router?


Hi Donald - Welcome to the forum
That's kinda strange as I've had good luck with Freud customer service. I didn't think the 2000 was all that old. 
Does the thing run at all, or just turn very slowly?


----------



## KAYAKDON (Dec 21, 2010)

*Freud 2000*



jschaben said:


> Hi Donald - Welcome to the forum
> That's kinda strange as I've had good luck with Freud customer service. I didn't think the 2000 was all that old.
> Does the thing run at all, or just turn very slowly?


Thand for the reply.

When unit i turned on, it runs for about 30 seconds at the desired speed and then stops. Shut the switch off and wait a few seconds and it will run for about 2 seconds. 

I have checked the modual and the SCR ia visiable, but every thing else is encapsulated. Have not checked it yet.

Do you know of parts supplier?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

KAYAKDON said:


> Thand for the reply.
> 
> When unit i turned on, it runs for about 30 seconds at the desired speed and then stops. Shut the switch off and wait a few seconds and it will run for about 2 seconds.
> 
> ...


I don't really know of a parts supplier other than Freud at the moment. Maybe someone else will chime in with one. There was an employee of Freud that was a member here but haven't seen him for awhile, don't know what happened there.

On your router, may be a long shot but after setting so long maybe the bearings dried out some and it needs a good cleaning/lube. Like I said, probably a long shot.
Good Luck


----------

